# Polysorbate 80



## BrewerGeorge (Jan 25, 2016)

Can anyone give any ideas where I might be able to find some PS80 locally?  I'm USA, Midwest.  I forgot to add some to my last order and I don't want to pay shipping again just for a few ounces of PS80, and I don't need a quart from Amazon.

I just want enough to emulsify some scent EO into a GLS.


----------



## Serene (Jan 25, 2016)

Best bet would be a local bakery.  Some of them use it.  Call to see if they would sell you a small amount.  My cousin has been able to buy some from her local bakery when she runs out.

Sere


----------

